
Amazon to spend $5B on second US headquarters - pk2200
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/07/technology/amazon-headquarters-north-america.html
======
pk2200
Austin seems like a strong candidate, since it's a major high tech hub and
Whole Foods is headquartered there.

